# Cornette reviews ftr vs young bucks



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

I like his ideal better,maybe they should have this whole thing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Weird how the 35+ year veteran in the business can make something 1000 times better off the top of his head than the rookie. Almost like experience matters.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Cornette shit on this? Holy crap, im shocked.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Weird how the 35+ year veteran in the business can make something 1000 times better off the top of his head than the rookie. Almost like experience matters.


Youre telling me writing a story with 80+ primary characters that you need to update every week with two hours of content is hard?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Shock Street said:


> Youre telling me writing a story with 80+ primary characters that you need to update every week with two hours of content is hard?


Its almost like the owner should be bringing in the many people with decades of experience doing that that he is paying a ton of money for into the creative process.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

People shit on Cornette but the guy has been is this business for a long time, so he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

he bitches too much, would fit in great on this forum


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> People shit on Cornette but the guy has been is this business for a long time, so he knows what he's talking about.


It's the same bullshit with Cornette. Trying to apply old school wrestling metrics with today's product. It simply doesn't work because kayfsbe is dead.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

I'm just perplexed on why Jim Cornette is still reviewing AEW shows. No matter how many times you bitch and moan it's never going to be what you want it to be so fuck off already. Stop reviewing the product and get on with your fucking life.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lol


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I haven't listened to this but I know word for word what he said. Predictable, repetitive and boring. Hard pass.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> I haven't listened to this but I know word for word what he said. Predictable, repetitive and boring. Hard pass.


yup, one of those times you don’t need to listen at all to make a snap judgement


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Blaze2k2 said:


> It's the same bullshit with Cornette. Trying to apply old school wrestling metrics with today's product. It simply doesn't work because kayfsbe is dead.


Yeah kayfabe is long dead but it'd be nice if wrestlers at least tried to keep it or make an effort.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh come on Jim it wasn't that bad. Would i have liked it to be better yes. But I believe this isn't just a one and done. For the first course it delivered


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Truth might be repetitive. Only the weak can't handle it.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I used to like Cornette. But he is so mean spirited.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Blaze2k2 said:


> I'm just perplexed on why Jim Cornette is still reviewing AEW shows. No matter how many times you bitch and moan it's never going to be what you want it to be so fuck off already. Stop reviewing the product and get on with your fucking life.


He's said it many times why he reviews it, his viewers pretty much demand it, he stopped reviewing it for like a week or 2 a while back cause he vowed to stop watching and reviewing it after that awful Stadium Stampede match and his comment section was bombarded on every video on youtube with comments begging him to start reviewing it again.

They pretty much want to hear him tear it apart and tell everyone what they did wrong and how they should do it right, Cornette's fanbase pretty much likes to hear him rant and tear stuff apart.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

TLDR: Old man yells insults, name calls, and acts like a child because his feelings are hurt.

The only logical thing he said was that the ending was stupid.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Shock Street said:


> Youre telling me writing a story with 80+ primary characters that you need to update every week with two hours of content is hard?


It’s their fault they have hired too many people and don’t know how to emphasise. You’re _at most_ drawing with 16 people top-to-bottom. Everyone else is inconsequential.

And if you can’t do it, get someone who can. 



Blaze2k2 said:


> It's the same bullshit with Cornette. Trying to apply old school wrestling metrics with today's product. It simply doesn't work because kayfsbe is dead.


Kayfabe isn’t dead. I sometimes say that euphemistically, but that’s just because people don’t try. People can still be worked. Old school wrestling techniques work everywhere except wrestling, it turns out.



Blaze2k2 said:


> I'm just perplexed on why Jim Cornette is still reviewing AEW shows. No matter how many times you bitch and moan it's never going to be what you want it to be so fuck off already. Stop reviewing the product and get on with your fucking life.


His fans love hearing it. You don’t have to listen. 



zkorejo said:


> I haven't listened to this but I know word for word what he said. Predictable, repetitive and boring. Hard pass.


Yes, that is how he described a Young Bucks match.

As for what Corny suggested, I partially agree with it, partially disagree. He did this with the Invasion program, which I didn’t like either, and that’s introduce this idea that “this part is really real.” I just can’t go for that. Either it is all supposed to be believable or none of it is.

I LOVE the idea of The Bucks actually having FTR’s match first. A 9-minute called in the ring (or at least something that looks called) bout would have been _interesting_. It may not have gotten 6 Meltzer stars, but it might have been more effective from a dramatic perspective, and Meltzer is going to blow the Bucks anyway.

FTR beating The Bucks with their style, without drawing attention to the backstage politics of it all, is thematically in line with the feud. The Bucks would have to EARN their “epic” white noise matches.

It’s also just a little tease and it would be obvious to the hardcore fans that more is to come. The casual fan, if there is one, is going to try and engage with the story their given.

Cornette’s idea would have been better, but I think he needs to actually not throw in the towel so easy and get _stricter_ with his philosophy at times.

The real scoop of his podcast (still listening to it) has been the email recounting the filming at Matt Hardy’s compound. Wow.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> I haven't listened to this but I know word for word what he said. Predictable, repetitive and boring. Hard pass.


 true, once you've heard one cornette review of certain performers, you've heard them all, same old shit.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Yeah kayfabe is long dead but it'd be nice if wrestlers at least tried to keep it or make an effort.


Why? If it's dead it's dead. That means you no longer insult the intelligence of your audience by pretending that it's real and you entertain your audience in other ways.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

DaveRA said:


> I used to like Cornette. But he is so mean spirited.


He sounds so bitter


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Truth might be repetitive. Only the weak can't handle it.


Except it's not the truth. What Cornette is doing is the equivalent of an old man telling kids to get off his lawn.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> He's said it many times why he reviews it, his viewers pretty much demand it, he stopped reviewing it for like a week or 2 a while back cause he vowed to stop watching and reviewing it after that awful Stadium Stampede match and his comment section was bombarded on every video on youtube with comments begging him to start reviewing it again.
> 
> They pretty much want to hear him tear it apart and tell everyone what they did wrong and how they should do it right, Cornette's fanbase pretty much likes to hear him rant and tear stuff apart.


And that's why the Cornette fan base is a bunch of idiots. Being entertained by an out of touch old man doing the same repetitive takes.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

alex0816 said:


> he bitches too much, would fit in great on this forum


We are carbon copies of Corvette in some form or fashion.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Cornette is the C in IWC


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Blaze2k2 said:


> Why? If it's dead it's dead. That means you no longer insult the intelligence of your audience by pretending that it's real and you entertain your audience in other ways.


This is backwards. Insulting the intelligence of your audience is not trying to engage them. It’s Pascal’s wager. If you try kayfabe, at least you have a shot of getting fans who want wrestling. You’ll have sports entertainment fans anyway. So why not take the chance? I’ve never heard a good reason for this



Blaze2k2 said:


> Except it's not the truth. What Cornette is doing is the equivalent of an old man telling kids to get off his lawn.


This is what we call a straw-man argument. 



Blaze2k2 said:


> And that's why the Cornette fan base is a bunch of idiots. Being entertained by an out of touch old man doing the same repetitive takes.


Is more fulfilling than being entertained by out of touch wrestling with repetitive matches that can’t even catch a shitty WWE.

By the way, Cornette is right in line with why people tuned out of wrestling. Most wrestling fans no longer like it. Statistically, as far as trends go, Cornette is closer to being on the money. He knows why people don’t watch, whereas a dwindling population can only speak for the people who still do.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> People shit on Cornette but the guy has been is this business for a long time, so he knows what he's talking about.


It's funny you say that and it's even funnier that Wood "liked" your post.

He has argued that just because you've been in (a) business for (x) amount of years, doesn't make you the best. His favorite quip (If I may say so, it's my favorite as well) is, McDonald's sells the most hamburgers, but that doesn't mean their hamburgers are the best.

Right Wood.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Garty is All Elite said:


> It's funny you say that and it's even funnier that Wood "liked" your post.
> 
> He has argued that just because you've been in (a) business for (x) amount of years, doesn't make you the best. His favorite quip (If I may say so, it's my favorite as well) is, McDonald's sells the most hamburgers, but that doesn't mean their hamburgers are the best.
> 
> Right Wood.


Imagine deciding you were going to try and make a point and then the attempt was this.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Blaze2k2 said:


> I'm just perplexed on why Jim Cornette is still reviewing AEW shows. No matter how many times you bitch and moan it's never going to be what you want it to be so fuck off already. Stop reviewing the product and get on with your fucking life.


For the content. 

His viewers expect him to rag on AEW


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

The Wood said:


> It’s their fault they have hired too many people and don’t know how to emphasise. You’re _at most_ drawing with 16 people top-to-bottom. Everyone else is inconsequential.
> 
> And if you can’t do it, get someone who can.


Oh I think its fuckin insane they have the roster size they do. The greatest booker in the world wouldnt be able to fit everyone in every week while keeping the product engaging, even if they used Dark to its maximum potential. There literally just isnt enough time for them all, especially when every match is 20 minutes long so theres no time for promos...


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

> Shock Street said:
> Youre telling me writing a story with 80+ primary characters that you need to update every week with two hours of content is hard?





The Wood said:


> It’s their fault they have hired too many people and don’t know how to emphasise. You’re _at most_ drawing with 16 people top-to-bottom. Everyone else is inconsequential.
> 
> And if you can’t do it, get someone who can.


So, would they be better off like WWE, if they had a 40+ staff and executives, writing-team, consisting of TV rejects and straight out of University graduates?! Because from what I understand, it's that Vince McMahon still has the final say, to what you see on-screen, no matter how much "creative input" he allows his employees to give. This opinion is bolstered by the many reports (of the past and the very recent), past few weeks, where the "script" had finished being written, only for Vince to power-walk into the conference-room 1-2 hours before the show goes live-to-air, tearing it up into pieces and just winging it, the way Vince sees fit. Besides their money windfall keeping them afloat now, how's that working out overall, for WWE?

Again Wood, just because McDonald's sells the most hamburgers, doesn't mean that their hamburgers are the best.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

The Wood said:


> Imagine deciding you were going to try and make a point and then the attempt was this.


You're the person who used this analogy.  I'm just "proving" what you've said in the past.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Garty is All Elite said:


> So, would they be better off like WWE, if they had a 40+ staff and executives, writing-team, consisting of TV rejects and straight out of University graduates?! Because from what I understand, it's that Vince McMahon still has the final say, to what you see on-screen, no matter how much "creative input" he allows his employees to give. This opinion is bolstered by the many reports (of the past and the very recent), past few weeks, where the "script" had finished being written, only for Vince to power-walk into the conference-room 1-2 hours before the show goes live-to-air, tearing it up into pieces and just winging it, the way Vince sees fit. Besides their money windfall keeping them afloat now, how's that working out overall, for WWE?


Holy shit dude, there are more options than "Exactly how Vince does it" and "Exactly like TK does it".


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Blaze2k2 said:


> It's the same bullshit with Cornette. Trying to apply old school wrestling metrics with today's product. It simply doesn't work because kayfsbe is dead.


Kayfabe was long dead by the time Cornette first rolled into Memphis so not an excuse.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

So here's the thing, there is a section of wrestling fans (many of whom are in this forum) that are actually no longer fans. They spent years getting their intelligence insulted by the E as well as going through the HHH/Cena Golden Shovel (trademark pending) years. However, they can't, for some reason, leave the sport behind. So they either hate watch and shit on everything including fellow fans that actually are enjoying it or they don't watch anymore and just get off of telling someone their opinion and tastes suck. These people might have watched AEW at first but as soon as they did anything remotely WWE like they wrote the whole thing off. 

This is the type of people Cornette attracts because he is one of them himself whether or not he or his cult are willing to admit.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Garty is All Elite said:


> So, would they be better off like WWE, if they had a 40+ staff and executives, writing-team, consisting of TV rejects and straight out of University graduates?! Because from what I understand, it's that Vince McMahon still has the final say, to what you see on-screen, no matter how much "creative input" he allows his employees to give. This opinion is bolstered by the many reports (of the past and the very recent), past few weeks, where the "script" had finished being written, only for Vince to power-walk into the conference-room 1-2 hours before the show goes live-to-air, tearing it up into pieces and just winging it, the way Vince sees fit. Besides their money windfall keeping them afloat now, how's that working out overall, for WWE?
> 
> Again Wood, just because McDonald's sells the most hamburgers, doesn't mean that their hamburgers are the best.


What does this even mean? Where have I ever advocated for a writing team anywhere? And you’ve responded to that with a weird tangent about how there is no writing team in WWE, which I didn’t even bring up. Yikes.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Tedious podcast when all said and done. He may be able recognize a couple of spots that maybe don't make sense and point out how HE would of booked this match, but he completely missed the big picture and narrative of what was a great match. Again he gets bogged down with his blind hatred of individuals (in this video he cannot even bring himself to use the actual names of the Bucks and uses childish name calling) which just makes him a joke and less useful compared to other wrestling podcasts/videos etc.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LongPig666 said:


> Tedious podcast when all said and done. He may be able recognize a couple of spots that maybe don't make sense and point out how HE would of booked this match, but he completely missed the big picture and narrative of what was a great match. Again he gets bogged down with his blind hatred of individuals (in this video he cannot even bring himself to use the actual names of the Bucks and uses childish name calling) which just makes him a joke and less useful compared to other wrestling podcasts/videos etc.


This is a lot of work to say “Cornette is right, but I don’t want to admit it, so I’ll target his language and just say he misses the point and hope it passes as true.”

He doesn’t hate FTR.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

this match aint great. made no sense. no logic. There is a reason it's already worst out of the matches FTR had against teams like AA and DIY.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

The Wood said:


> This is a lot of work to say “Cornette is right, but I don’t want to admit it, so I’ll target his language and just say he misses the point and hope it passes as true.”


I hope your not a translator by trade!


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

The Masked Avenger said:


> So here's the thing, there is a section of wrestling fans (many of whom are in this forum) that are actually no longer fans. They spent years getting their intelligence insulted by the E as well as going through the HHH/Cena Golden Shovel (trademark pending) years. However, they can't, for some reason, leave the sport behind. So they either hate watch and shit on everything including fellow fans that actually are enjoying it or they don't watch anymore and just get off of telling someone their opinion and tastes suck. These people might have watched AEW at first but as soon as they did anything remotely WWE like they wrote the whole thing off.
> 
> This is the type of people Cornette attracts because he is one of them himself whether or not he or his cult are willing to admit.


Nailed it. I've only been here a few months but I'm still shocked at how much negative energy some folk put into this stuff, it's not healthy lol. At least Cornette gets paid to waste his time/energy


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

People like to listen to him bitch and rant, and by measure the ones who follow him a ton bitch a massive amount themselves.

That's basically it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Its almost like the owner should be bringing in the many people with decades of experience doing that that he is paying a ton of money for into the creative process.


*They literally tried to pay Cornette to stop shitting on them on his podcast and be a consultant, but he turned it down because he refused to accept money to put such an awful product on the air.*



The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> People like to listen to him bitch and rant, and by measure the ones who follow him a ton bitch a massive amount themselves.
> 
> That's basically it.


*His idea was actually fantastic. He said the Bucks should have tried to ego FTR and attempted to lock-up, just to get hit with a shoot (real wrestling) takedown and laughed at. The whole pretense of this feud is whose style is better between high flying acrobatics and traditional mat wrestling, so that should have come into play at some point.*


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

FTR vs The Young Bucks was supposed to be the most anticipated tag team match of this century (according to the IWC) yet its come and gone and won't be looked at as anything more than a typical Young Bucks match that you could have watched on any given Wednesday.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Old man is entitled to his opinion just like I am. And I thought it was great.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Kayfabe is only dead if you want it to be. Smackdown is back up to 2.3 million viewers now and everyone is on Reigns nuts. Why? Their two main storylines involve intense family dramas that anyone could get into and get lost in. The type of stuff that an AEW superfan would scoff at and call "soap opera WWE bullshit." Funny dont draw money. Wrestling moves dont draw and never have. If they did, why did the NWO kick the shit out of Bret and HBK until Austin got hot and they brought in Tyson? This type of thinking is how you're still at 700K viewers more than a year into your existance.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

It was a great match. It had high spots, believable near falls, leg work. Good selling, a good crowd, good energy. What more could you ask for? And no. It wasn't like every single other Bucks match. Only thing that I think could have been done better is a better ending then a super kick, especially when they just survived all this damage. To me, even a roll up would have been better after FTR missed that 450 splash.

Cornette complaining about little things that don't really matter would be the same as me complaining that there was an Irish whip move done in his favorite match that completely broke kayfabe because it could never work in real life.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Blaze2k2 said:


> It's the same bullshit with Cornette. Trying to apply old school wrestling metrics with today's product. It simply doesn't work because kayfsbe is dead.


Kayfabe is dead because promoters keep pandering to so called smart marks


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Kayfabe is only dead if you want it to be. Smackdown is back up to 2.3 million viewers now and *everyone is on Reigns nuts.* Why? Their two main storylines involve intense family dramas that anyone could get into and get lost in. The type of stuff that an AEW superfan would scoff at and call "soap opera WWE bullshit." Funny dont draw money. Wrestling moves dont draw and never have. If they did, why did the NWO kick the shit out of Bret and HBK until Austin got hot and they brought in Tyson? This type of thinking is how you're still at 700K viewers more than a year into your existance.


Not everyone. Count me out.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> Not everyone. Count me out.


This buried Reigns for life IDC who says otherwise


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *His idea was actually fantastic. He said the Bucks should have tried to ego FTR and attempted to lock-up, just to get hit with a shoot (real wrestling) takedown and laughed at. The whole pretense of this feud is whose style is better between high flying acrobatics and traditional mat wrestling, so that should have come into play at some point.*


I didn't actually listen to it, but for the most part both teams stuck to their tried and true, right up until the finish where Cash went for a 450 and it cost FTR the match. What he said would have worked, but I loved what the match ended up being so I had zero complaints really with it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No one will remember this match a year from now. That is just a fact.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Klitschko said:


> It was a great match. It had high spots, believable near falls, leg work. Good selling, a good crowd, good energy. What more could you ask for? And no. It wasn't like every single other Bucks match. Only thing that I think could have been done better is a better ending then a super kick, especially when they just survived all this damage. To me, even a roll up would have been better after FTR missed that 450 splash.
> 
> Cornette complaining about little things that don't really matter would be the same as me complaining that there was an Irish whip move done in his favorite match that completely broke kayfabe because it could never work in real life.


exactly, you nailed it.

the Buck showed ring psychology, the match built up slowly instead of just going crazy as soon as the bell rang, this definetly lived up to the hype, the ending was so fitting in that FTR who hate flips and shit wound up losing because of a high risk flip move.

if you didn't like this match, you have no soul, no emotion, have shit taste in wrestling, and just like to suck Cornys nuts for whatever reason.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> No one will remember this match a year from now. That is just a fact.


I know you dislike The Young Bucks but I'm curious what your thoughts are on FTR. They''re supposed to be the guys with no flips and kicks. Do you like them or are they too bland? I think they need better characters to better stand out.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> No one will remember this match a year from now. That is just a fact.


A hypothetical future prediction is a 'fact' 🤔

It was an epic match in my eyes, with a bit of everything


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

alex0816 said:


> he bitches too much, would fit in great on this forum


He already gave us his Australian sons, that's enough.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Kayfabe is dead because promoters keep pandering to so called smart marks


Kayfabe died decades ago.

Probably long before you were born.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I agree with the finish but that's about it

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Kayfabe is only dead if you want it to be. Smackdown is back up to 2.3 million viewers now and everyone is on Reigns nuts. Why? Their two main storylines involve intense family dramas that anyone could get into and get lost in. The type of stuff that an AEW superfan would scoff at and call "soap opera WWE bullshit." Funny dont draw money. Wrestling moves dont draw and never have. If they did, why did the NWO kick the shit out of Bret and HBK until Austin got hot and they brought in Tyson? This type of thinking is how you're still at 700K viewers more than a year into your existance.


If I wanted to watch intense family storylines I'd watch 'This is Us' or Juno..y'know with actual actors...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LongPig666 said:


> If I wanted to watch intense family storylines I'd watch 'This is Us' or Juno..y'know with actual actors...



It dossnt matter what you want. Since they've kicked it into gear the shows viewership has gone up every week and is almost at pre pandemic levels.

See this is where theres a divide with AEW superfans. Do you want them to actually try to reach casuals and expand their viewership base, or do you just want them to appeal to you in your little 18-40 700k a week club?


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

Jim is funny, but how can anyone take him seriously? He's clearly a gimmick at this point. 
I only agree with him when he's shitting on Jelly, Sonny and other geeks.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

alex0816 said:


> he bitches too much, would fit in great on this forum


Should he not be able to "bitch" if he wants to? I mean you guys preach all the time that people should accept your opinions and views no matter what but when it's someone who doesn't adore AEW it changes.



The Wood said:


> It’s their fault they have hired too many people and don’t know how to emphasise. You’re _at most_ drawing with 16 people top-to-bottom. Everyone else is inconsequential.


Yup I agree. 2 hour TV show means you highlight 15-20 guys maximum and the rest are enhancing those guys or future stars who can take their place. I have no idea how AEW has close to a hundred guys running around regularly with just the one two hour TV show.



Blaze2k2 said:


> Why? If it's dead it's dead. That means you no longer insult the intelligence of your audience by pretending that it's real and you entertain your audience in other ways.


I don't think anyone is really calling for full on kayfabe anymore except maybe the likes of Cornette but would it be that hard to tell the guys to avoid breaking kayfabe on social media (I think WWE is pretty strict with this or were at least) and having them not break kayfabe on the weekly fuck around show (BTE)?

Also, everybody knows movies "aren't real" yet filmmaking is a billion dollar industry. What a lot of AEW fans seem to be clamouring for would be an action movie (Pick one) that has very limited stories but a whole heap of action, explosions and gun fights for no real reason. The fans would then base how good the movie is on how good those scenes are.

Seems ludicrous but that's what AEW kind of is at this point. They ask you to tune in because you're going to see a really cool gun battle for no reason.



Blaze2k2 said:


> And that's why the Cornette fan base is a bunch of idiots. Being entertained by an out of touch old man doing the same repetitive takes.


Cornette fan base is a bunch of idiots based on what? To be honest most of the Cornette fans running around here are quite intelligent and know what they're talking about.



Brodus Clay said:


> He already gave us his Australian sons, that's enough.


This is high praise.



LongPig666 said:


> If I wanted to watch intense family storylines I'd watch 'This is Us' or Juno..y'know with actual actors...


Yeah but Juno doesn't have any athleticism or action.

It's an overall package. You want great stories mixed with great in ring wrestling mixed with characters etc etc.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LongPig666 said:


> I hope your not a translator by trade!


Nope, but I can’t think of a situation when your opinion would be called upon so pressingly it would need to be translated anyway. 



Pentagon Senior said:


> Nailed it. I've only been here a few months but I'm still shocked at how much negative energy some folk put into this stuff, it's not healthy lol. At least Cornette gets paid to waste his time/energy


More gatekeeping. “Negative energy” lol. Don’t tell people how to spend their time or try and fit them into a box.



prosperwithdeen said:


> Not listening but if he is shitting on the Bucks/FR match then he deserves to be shot in the ass. With a revolver. Either that or he is just putting on an act for his audience. The fact that they lived up to the ridiculously high expectations set for them says a lot about all 4 guys.


Charming. If you don’t like what I do? Gun violence.



Erik. said:


> Old man is entitled to his opinion just like I am. And I thought it was great.


No, Cornette’s opinion is way more qualified. 



RainmakerV2 said:


> Kayfabe is only dead if you want it to be. Smackdown is back up to 2.3 million viewers now and everyone is on Reigns nuts. Why? Their two main storylines involve intense family dramas that anyone could get into and get lost in. The type of stuff that an AEW superfan would scoff at and call "soap opera WWE bullshit." Funny dont draw money. Wrestling moves dont draw and never have. If they did, why did the NWO kick the shit out of Bret and HBK until Austin got hot and they brought in Tyson? This type of thinking is how you're still at 700K viewers more than a year into your existance.


YES! Holy shit, people were asking if Adam Page/Pat McAfee was real. They thought MJF groping Audrey Edwards was real. They thought Thunder Rosa and Ivelisse broke into a shoot. This is from this year alone.

People aren’t that smart. And the ones that think they are better than kayfabe are not only snobs, but easy to work. 



Klitschko said:


> It was a great match. It had high spots, believable near falls, leg work. Good selling, a good crowd, good energy. What more could you ask for? And no. It wasn't like every single other Bucks match. Only thing that I think could have been done better is a better ending then a super kick, especially when they just survived all this damage. To me, even a roll up would have been better after FTR missed that 450 splash.
> 
> Cornette complaining about little things that don't really matter would be the same as me complaining that there was an Irish whip move done in his favorite match that completely broke kayfabe because it could never work in real life.


I don’t know how anyone can say that match had good selling. 



alex0816 said:


> exactly, you nailed it.
> 
> the Buck showed ring psychology, the match built up slowly instead of just going crazy as soon as the bell rang, this definetly lived up to the hype, the ending was so fitting in that FTR who hate flips and shit wound up losing because of a high risk flip move.
> 
> if you didn't like this match, you have no soul, no emotion, have shit taste in wrestling, and just like to suck Cornys nuts for whatever reason.


If you’re going to try and pass your opinion off as fact, at least try and be right. 



LongPig666 said:


> If I wanted to watch intense family storylines I'd watch 'This is Us' or Juno..y'know with actual actors...


Aren’t you the guy who was getting giddy over the idea of John Silver flirting with the new Hirsch girl in The Dark Order? 



RainmakerV2 said:


> It dossnt matter what you want. Since they've kicked it into gear the shows viewership has gone up every week and is almost at pre pandemic levels.
> 
> See this is where theres a divide with AEW superfans. Do you want them to actually try to reach casuals and expand their viewership base, or do you just want them to appeal to you in your little 18-40 700k a week club?


AEW apologists hate wrestling. 



Purple Haze said:


> Jim is funny, but how can anyone take him seriously? He's clearly a gimmick at this point.
> I only agree with him when he's shitting on Jelly, Sonny and other geeks.


Not a gimmick. Speaks total sense.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Not listening but if he is shitting on the Bucks/FR match then he deserves to be shot in the ass. With a revolver. Either that or he is just putting on an act for his audience. The fact that they lived up to the ridiculously high expectations set for them says a lot about all 4 guys.


Thats taking it way too far just because he doesn't like the match. Promoting gun violence just because he has his own opinion. This is why most people don't take the AEW fanbase seriously because they personalize things when it's simply opinions. It's well known now that he hates The Young Bucks and hates flips and kicks indie style wrestling (as does most wrestling fans). The thing is most wrestling fans hate that style too, hence why most stopped watching and aren't fans anymore. That style of wrestling has a ceiling and will never draw a huge audience on national television as has been demonstrated with WWE losing 3+ million viewers the last 6 years by pushing indie guys who don't draw and AEW capping themselves at 800k viewers. That style simply isn't popular and won't catch on with any casual audience.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

This was probably the best match either FTR or the Bucks had in AEW and best match of the night but I must agree with him. AEW just cannot do heat and storytelling. You know how you keep the heat? How about FTR keeping the titles over and over and the Bucks cannot beat them and once later down the line the Bucks do beat them it means way more.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

zkorejo said:


> I haven't listened to this but I know word for word what he said. Predictable, repetitive and boring. Hard pass.


But how do you know if it's repetitive if you have not listened to it. I was ready to go after him for crapping on this match cause it was great. But what he said afterwards made sense. Cause you have to see this as not just a match but as a long-term storyline and the concept Corny devised was right on the money to keep the heat going. Which is what AEW keeps failing to do.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Cornette knows how to keep threads coming out of things. It’s an increasingly lost art in booking. Modern guys will just have a match end in a finisher and then they’ll wrestle again last with a manufactured reason. This is 50/50 booking and mere matchmaking.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Cornette knows how to keep threads coming out of things. It’s an increasingly lost art in booking. Modern guys will just have a match end in a finisher and then they’ll wrestle again last with a manufactured reason. This is 50/50 booking and mere matchmaking.


They don't care how the match ends cause in their minds the losing party can have its win back. So nothing matters.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> This was probably the best match either FTR or the Bucks had in AEW and best match of the night but I must agree with him. AEW just cannot do heat and storytelling. You know how you keep the heat? How about FTR keeping the titles over and over and the Bucks cannot beat them and once later down the line the Bucks do beat them it means way more.


Nah that'd make too much sense.

People praise Tony for his long term story telling but you're spot on. They could've got three matches out of this but just raced to the ending. Why? Because they don't know what they're doing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> he bitches too much, would fit in great on this forum


He's been this way forever and it only became too much when his venom went from Russo and WWE to The Elite.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> AEW just cannot do heat and storytelling. You know how you keep the heat? How about FTR keeping the titles over and over and the Bucks cannot beat them and once later down the line the Bucks do beat them it means way more.


Minus the title being involved in all their matches, this is basically what Cody vs. Darby was.


Cody said he brought Darby into AEW and wrestled him to a 20 minute draw on his debut. (6/29/19)
Cody took him more seriously next time and beat him. (1/1/20)
Cody beat him again in the TNT title semi-final tournament. (4/29/20)
Darby finally beat Cody on the fourth attempt. (7/11/20)

This was referenced during the match. Is that not long-term storytelling?

I agree that some stories are lacking, but there have been several well nuanced storylines in AEW and seeds planted. For example, MJF has beaten Jungle Boy three out of three times now and something has been made of it. That's a dormant storyline that they can/should/probably will revive in future.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Wolf Mark said:


> They don't care how the match ends cause it their minds the losing party can have its win back. So nothing matters.


THIS.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Minus the title being involved in all their matches, this is basically what Cody vs. Darby was.
> 
> 
> Cody said he brought Darby into AEW and wrestled him to a 20 minute draw on his debut. (6/29/19)
> ...


I felt like the Cody-Darby match came out of nowhere though. It was booked pretty recently with no build. It was good for Cody to put him over but there was too much distance between their encounters when I think they could have done a full-on feud in a shorter period and it would have meant more. AEW does too much of these "this guy beat this guy and then there is a quiet period and then meet each other later on and then the guy finally wins" but the heat is gone. I don't understand why they think doing something and then putting distance between guys is the right way for a story to end. They think it will mean more but it never does.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ozell Gray said:


> I know you dislike The Young Bucks but I'm curious what your thoughts are on FTR. They''re supposed to be the guys with no flips and kicks. Do you like them or are they too bland? I think they need better characters to better stand out.


Like a lot of people I like in AEW, they have not been given the time or opportunity to really develop their characters. I am hopeful with the second show, they have more time to do character development now. There is too much focus in AEW on too long matches on TV and not enough time given to the reasons those matches are happening or the people in them. People can do cool looking moves all day, but if I do not have a reason to buy into a character, I am less likely to really get behind them and want to see their stuff.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Minus the title being involved in all their matches, this is basically what Cody vs. Darby was.
> 
> 
> Cody said he brought Darby into AEW and wrestled him to a 20 minute draw on his debut. (6/29/19)
> ...


They are, but they aren't. Cody vs Darby works because it's clear Darby is a minor rivalry for Cody. While Cody is less invested, it's been made pretty clear that Darby has always wanted to get his win back. Though the last match still could've used a better refresher and build. 

MJF vs Jungle Boy doesn't work because Jungle Express have yet to get a chance to really build anything as far as a true rivalry go. Sure him and MJF have wrestled multiple times. But there's no actual substance to any of those matches. Do you even remember what their beef with each other is without looking it up?


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> It dossnt matter what you want. Since they've kicked it into gear the shows viewership has gone up every week and is almost at pre pandemic levels.


S/D may have gone back to pre-covid figures but in the last few years it is stagnating. Admittedly better than Raw, which is nose diving. 

But I would not ignore the fact that just over a year ago on Wednesdays there was no wrestling. Now two shows are competing, one with fast paced work rate and the other a mixture of mainstream and indy wrestling. Both combined can get to 1.7m with potential demo, all just in one year! 



> See this is where theres a divide with AEW superfans. Do you want them to actually try to reach casuals and expand their viewership base, or do you just want them to appeal to you in your little 18-40 700k a week club?


I'm not seeing any divide. Differing opinion, yes, but no divide that AEW should focus on intense amateur dramatics at the expense of everything else. 



Chip Chipperson said:


> It's an overall package. You want great stories mixed with great in ring wrestling mixed with characters etc etc.


When AEW achieve this, it will be the saddest day of your life won't it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> They are, but they aren't. Cody vs Darby works because it's clear Darby is a minor rivalry for Cody. While Cody is less invested, it's been made pretty clear that Darby has always wanted to get his win back. Though the last match still could've used a better refresher and build.
> 
> MJF vs Jungle Boy doesn't work because Jungle Express have yet to get a chance to really build anything as far as a true rivalry go. Sure him and MJF have wrestled multiple times. But there's no actual substance to any of those matches. Do you even remember what their beef with each other is without looking it up?


it was about 'who could be rightly called the future of the company'

but that was a paper-thin beef

good matches though


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it was about 'who could be rightly called the future of the company'
> 
> but that was a paper-thin beef
> 
> good matches though


See yeah I don't remember that, I remember the match over delivered and was MotN, but that was it. 

I seen The Bucks joked about a TNT Tag Team Championships. I think that actually would be a good idea and would be great to put on Jungle Express or Private Party. It would also solidify how deep and serious their tag division is


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> See yeah I don't remember that, I remember the match over delivered and was MotN, but that was it.
> 
> I seen The Bucks joked about a TNT Tag Team Championships. I think that actually would be a good idea and would be great to put on Jungle Express or Private Party. It would also solidify how deep and serious their tag division is


gotta admit.... I would not really mind those TNT tag titles either

i'm not for it or against it - but the TNT title is a success, so that might be too


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LongPig666 said:


> When AEW achieve this, it will be the saddest day of your life won't it.


No, you will see @Chip Chipperson and the rest of us praising them like we do in the live thread when they do great things like that. Weird how that works huh?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> gotta admit.... I would not really mind those TNT tag titles either
> 
> i'm not for it or against it - but the TNT title is a success, so that might be too


Could be very useful to establish some of the other teams that aren't going to be going for the main belt. Maybe even let it get the Option C stipulation people seem to like


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> I felt like the Cody-Darby match came out of nowhere though. It was booked pretty recently with no build. It was good for Cody to put him over but there was too much distance between their encounters when I think they could have done a full-on feud in a shorter period and it would have meant more. AEW does too much of these "this guy beat this guy and then there is a quiet period and then meet each other later on and then the guy finally wins" but the heat is gone. I don't understand why they think doing something and then putting distance between guys is the right way for a story to end. They think it will mean more but it never does.


Spot on with Cody and Darby being too far between. It's not long term story telling it's coincidental booking


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Happy accidents.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

LongPig666 said:


> If I wanted to watch intense family storylines I'd watch 'This is Us' or Juno..y'know with actual actors...


So far the AEW super fans have stated: 

A sports based wrestling program is unrealistic and boring. 

Storylines are best left to actual actors. 

At this point you're really only in it for the memes and bad gymnastic routines. Why not just watch professional gymnastics and join 4chan?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

La Parka said:


> So far the AEW super fans have stated:
> 
> A sports based wrestling program is unrealistic and boring.
> 
> ...


They should do an entire black and white episode where the Young Bucks just do backflips in silence for two hours, and then instead of saying "copyright AEW 2020" at the bottom of the screen when the episode ends it just says "get fucked"


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

@The Wood what is your personal opinion of the match? I know you have agreed with some stuff Cornette said in this thread, but I would like to see your thoughts on it and a breakdown if possible, and thats a legit question, not me being a dick.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> So far the AEW super fans have stated:
> 
> A sports based wrestling program is unrealistic and boring.
> 
> ...


I am going to need "Do you even flip bro?" to become a meme on here like the "Do you even lift bro?" thing.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Klitschko said:


> @The Wood what is your personal opinion of the match? I know you have agreed with some stuff Cornette said in this thread, but I would like to see your thoughts on it and a breakdown if possible, and thats a legit question, not me being a dick.


I might get around to doing one. That sounds like it could be a lot of fun.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Shock Street said:


> They should do an entire black and white episode where the Young Bucks just do backflips in silence for two hours, and then instead of saying "copyright AEW 2020" at the bottom of the screen when the episode ends it just says "get fucked"


If they did this, they would be praised by some hardcore AEW fans for being "innovative". And I think Darby has already pushed for something like this.. Notice how many of his video packages / vignettes are shot in B/W ?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Spot on with Cody and Darby being too far between. It's not long term story telling it's coincidental booking


I garantee you they are gonna do this with MJF and Cody. Cody is gonna get his win back and they won't build it at all. And with Cody winning they are gonna tell us that it's an epic win and it will go as monumental as someone screaming alone in a deep forest.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> I garantee you they are gonna do this with MJF and Cody. Cody is gonna get his win back and they won't build it at all. And with Cody winning they are gonna tell us that it's an epic win and it will go as monumental as someone screaming alone in a deep forest.


But they are doing all these subtle things we just cannot keep up with!


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Kayfabe dead, kayfabe alive. It doesn't matter. There is way more mileage in patience, realism, minimalism and psychology than throw everything at the wall and see what sticks. That's why Cena became rich from a watered down Dr of Thuganomics and spent a decade on top. Why a shoot promo and Yes chant made Punk and Bryan into stars. Why Brock was the man between 2014 and 2019. Why Rousey, Charlotte, Lynch, Sasha, Asuka got over. Why Roman vs Braun was so well received.

That being said, Bucks vs FTR was an excellent AEW style match.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

I hope Young Bucks get fired. I can't stand those guys. Bunch of bland dorks.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Should he not be able to "bitch" if he wants to? I mean you guys preach all the time that people should accept your opinions and views no matter what but when it's someone who doesn't adore AEW it changes.


it's just weird seeing people watch and bitch about something they know they don't like and aren't going to. also weird that his fans beg him to watch just so he can bitch and moan. guess that's why you relate to him so much.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Wood said:


> If you’re going to try and pass your opinion off as fact, at least try and be right.


i am right. if you have a different opinion, you have shit taste in wrestling.

btw what did you think about the match? since you said you weren't gonna watch? did you watch it? if so you're a liar since you said you wouldn't watch the ppv. if you haven't stfu because you shouldn't have an opinion on something you didn't watch instead of just echoing what crazy cuck jim says


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

alex0816 said:


> i am right. if you have a different opinion, you have shit taste in wrestling.
> 
> btw what did you think about the match? since you said you weren't gonna watch? did you watch it? if so you're a liar since you said you wouldn't watch the ppv. if you haven't stfu because you shouldn't have an opinion on something you didn't watch instead of just echoing what crazy cuck jim says


Lol, this is a pretty laboured attempt at a “Gotcha!”.

No, I trust my taste. It’s usually pretty well received and generally the stuff I like has a pretty good chance of drawing actual money. You seem to like the stuff with only a niche appeal. Popularity isn’t everything, but it’s an indicator of marketability.

Why does someone need to watch something to know whether or not it appeals to them? If you’ve seen 90 Young Bucks matches and have hated 90 of them, what is the likelihood that #91 is going to make you a fan? I also can’t remember where I said I absolutely refused to watch the show. I’ve said I wouldn’t give the promotion my money and that they would need to pay me to watch one of their PPVs. I don’t think I’ve ever said that I wouldn’t check out a match or a clip for a laff though.

And guess what? Someone can change their mind. Whoa! Curveball. But if people are interested in my specific thoughts about a specific match, I may check that thing out.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Lol, this is a pretty laboured attempt at a “Gotcha!”.
> 
> No, I trust my taste. It’s usually pretty well received and generally the stuff I like has a pretty good chance of drawing actual money. You seem to like the stuff with only a niche appeal. Popularity isn’t everything, but it’s an indicator of marketability.
> 
> ...


if you watch 10 AEW shows and hate them all, why would you watch an 11th when you know you won't like anything about it? it's a crazy mystery i suppose. or you're a glutton for making yourself miserable. AEW making plenty enough money without your 'know it all taste'

"lemme watch a match cause some anti AEWers wanna hear me complain about it", some love of wrestling you got there

also


The Wood said:


> Lol, I am not watching Full Gear. I’ll be washing my hair.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

alex0816 said:


> if you watch 10 AEW shows and hate them all, why would you watch an 11th when you know you won't like anything about it? it's a crazy mystery i suppose. or you're a glutton for making yourself miserable. AEW making plenty enough money without your 'know it all taste'
> 
> "lemme watch a match cause some anti AEWers wanna hear me complain about it", some love of wrestling you got there
> 
> also


I don’t watch AEW very frequently at all. I still follow the business because I am obsessed with wrestling. That’s my business and I couldn’t give two titty-twisters whether or not you approve. You’re not the boss of me.

Klitschko Zbysko asked me up there, and they certainly aren’t anti-AEW. 

Yeah, and I haven’t watched Full Gear yet. So? Am I banned, Chris Jericho?


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Wood said:


> I don’t watch AEW very frequently at all. I still follow the business because I am obsessed with wrestling. That’s my business and I couldn’t give two titty-twisters whether or not you approve. You’re not the boss of me.
> 
> Klitschko Zbysko asked me up there, and they certainly aren’t anti-AEW.
> 
> Yeah, and I haven’t watched Full Gear yet. So? Am I banned, Chris Jericho?


you sure do complain alot about a company you don't watch. think you're more obsessed with complaining then you are wrestling

lmaoooo "you're not the boss of me", got a kick out of that

you shouldn't have an opinion on a match you haven't watched. if you think every Bucks match is the same you're clueless, just like corny cuck who's review was horseshit


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

La Parka said:


> So far the AEW super fans have stated:
> 
> A sports based wrestling program is unrealistic and boring.
> 
> ...


Who are these AEW super fans? Who actually said these things? Why are you making things up?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LongPig666 said:


> Who are these AEW super fans? Who actually said these things? Why are you making things up?


I made a list the other night and since you're asking I'll name a few off the top of my head.

AEW super fans on this board I consider the following:

Prosperwithdeen, Lifeincattleclass, Longpig666, RipCityDisciple, AEWJasmin, Definition Of Technician, DammitChrist, Optikk_Sucks, Pippen1994, Dolladrew, Garty and I'm missing a few.

These are the AEW does no wrong crowd and the ones that La Parka is presumably talking about in his post.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

alex0816 said:


> you sure do complain alot about a company you don't watch. think you're more obsessed with complaining then you are wrestling
> 
> lmaoooo "you're not the boss of me", got a kick out of that
> 
> you shouldn't have an opinion on a match you haven't watched. if you think every Bucks match is the same you're clueless, just like corny cuck who's review was horseshit


No, I’m obsessed with wrestling. Check me out in the New Japan forum. Very rarely complain because there’s very rarely anything to complain about. Very optimistic about ROH and MLW too.

Sometimes you don’t need to see the whole movie to know it’s gonna be shit. I’ve seen enough Young Bucks to know that Matt Jackson cannot sell. I’ve seen enough of “MOVE MOVE MOVE MOVE MOVE” to be bored just thinking about it. I haven’t actually commented on the actual match _because_ I haven’t seen it. But I can comment on how it sounds, and I’m willing to bet I would be right.




LongPig666 said:


> Who are these AEW super fans? Who actually said these things? Why are you making things up?


Hahaha! You’re doing the thing those critical about AEW do, except when we do it it’s actually because the things are made up.

There have been several people on here over the last week alone that still seem confused as to what people mean by “sports-based presentation” and think it means no personality. Your “side” actually does draw those lines.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Brian had a bit of a heel turn on the drive-thru.

Also, who heard their Matt Hardy match review? That fucking email lmao. Tony Khan is such a weirdo. A wrestling company couldn't be in worse hands.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

.christopher. said:


> Brian had a bit of a heel turn on the drive-thru.
> 
> Also, who heard their Matt Hardy match review? That fucking email lmao. Tony Khan is such a weirdo. A wrestling company couldn't be in worse hands.


Yeah, I’m surprised that hasn’t been made more of a deal out of. I mean, I guess AEW fanboys aren’t going to do that.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

The Wood said:


> Yeah, I’m surprised that hasn’t been made more of a deal out of. I mean, I guess AEW fanboys aren’t going to do that.


Even a woman with no interest in wrestling knows this company is fucked with this loon in charge.

I never thought I'd see the day someone moee incompetent than Dixie would trot along.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

.christopher. said:


> Even a woman with no interest in wrestling knows this company is fucked with this loon in charge.
> 
> I never thought I'd see the day someone moee incompetent than Dixie would trot along.


Sometimes normal civilians outside the wrestling bubble really shine a light on how crazy this all is, haha.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

The Wood said:


> Sometimes normal civilians outside the wrestling bubble really shine a light on how crazy this all is, haha.


Too true, mate.

Just saw in the comments of the Hardy-Sammy review that Reby has tweeted about that email. I hope someone brings it to Corny's/Brian's attention.


----------



## Runaway (Feb 14, 2020)

Hold on. So Cornettte's bright idea is some worked-shoot bollocks that "shit-stain" would have been proud of? And people think that would've been good?

Ol' Jim has a 'great mind for the business' and all that, but sometimes he misfires spectacularly. This is almost as bad as his Invasion fantasy booking.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jim Cornette: Kenny Omega is too niche to ever get over to a truly mainstream audience. AEW needs to book a different style to appeal to the casual fan.

Also Jim Cornette: AEW should blow their biggest tag team match with something objectively disappointing to try to work the smartest of smart fans and build buzz on the internet.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Im surprised that jim made it as far as he did in the matt match and lol at brian starting to skip matches now too.

I also noticed that they're starting to snipe a each other


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

As soon as I hear them say they fast forwarded the rest I fast forward them. They have no right to comment on anything if they don't watch it. Sometimes tune in for a laugh as Jim is funny I have no time for his stooge. Its sensationalist narrative aimed at pissing off fans and getting people to listen to his podcast, justify his advertisers and sell his t shirts. Some of it can be quite nasty as well. Howard Stern sort of stuff. He has almost become a charicature of his own persona now and is losing friendships daily which is a shame. I also heard him on stone cold podcast a few weeks ago and it was interesting that he switched off his negative shit and had his tongue firmly up stone cold ass like a big mark himself lol. If in same room as jericho moxley the bucks etc he wouldn't come out with half these remarks that he feels safe to do from his bedroom as he knows he won't have to explain himself to them in person.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

.christopher. said:


> Too true, mate.
> 
> Just saw in the comments of the Hardy-Sammy review that Reby has tweeted about that email. I hope someone brings it to Corny's/Brian's attention.


Holy shit, this could get good. Reby sounds really I coherent, but from what I can gather she thinks that Cornette actually gets listens for his “fake radio show” so he misrepresented her. But she directly referenced the eye contact thing, which _wasn’t about Reby_, which is misrepresenting



Runaway said:


> Hold on. So Cornettte's bright idea is some worked-shoot bollocks that "shit-stain" would have been proud of? And people think that would've been good?
> 
> Ol' Jim has a 'great mind for the business' and all that, but sometimes he misfires spectacularly. This is almost as bad as his Invasion fantasy booking.


I’m never a fan of anything that breaks the reality. I’ve already posted about it, but I compared it to his invasion too. It’s nowhere near Russo stuff though. It’s “the business is so far gone” stuff, which I just stubbornly would avoid.

That being said, the basic moves are masterstrokes. If you don’t make the story “FTR aren’t lying down!” (which to be fair, I got the impression that it was just there subliminally to work the smarks like a deliver Ivelisse/Thunder Rosa) then it makes sense to work something more realistic.



Erik. said:


> Jim Cornette: Kenny Omega is too niche to ever get over to a truly mainstream audience. AEW needs to book a different style to appeal to the casual fan.
> 
> Also Jim Cornette: AEW should blow their biggest tag team match with something objectively disappointing to try to work the smartest of smart fans and build buzz on the internet.


The idea that the tag team match is “big” is niche. They’re the sane



Hephaesteus said:


> Im surprised that jim made it as far as he did in the matt match and lol at brian starting to skip matches now too.
> 
> I also noticed that they're starting to snipe a each other


Lol, they’re not sniping at each other. Come on now. 



thisissting said:


> As soon as I hear them say they fast forwarded the rest I fast forward them. They have no right to comment on anything if they don't watch it. Sometimes tune in for a laugh as Jim is funny I have no time for his stooge. Its sensationalist narrative aimed at pissing off fans and getting people to listen to his podcast, justify his advertisers and sell his t shirts. Some of it can be quite nasty as well. Howard Stern sort of stuff. He has almost become a charicature of his own persona now and is losing friendships daily which is a shame. I also heard him on stone cold podcast a few weeks ago and it was interesting that he switched off his negative shit and had his tongue firmly up stone cold ass like a big mark himself lol. If in same room as jericho moxley the bucks etc he wouldn't come out with half these remarks that he feels safe to do from his bedroom as he knows he won't have to explain himself to them in person.


Walking out of a movie is its own review. They obviously can’t comment on what they don’t see, so they don’t. That doesn’t mean they can’t comment on why they didn’t want to see it.

Nobody owes you an audience.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

They often comment on things they didn't see and that's where their credibility goes out the window. Even the stooge is now fast forwarding so he can't even make his usual forced half arsed attempt to add any critical validity to jims rants. Its funny how jim gives it out but can't take it back its the classic bully mentality. As soon as anyone wise cracks back he threatens a law suit. Just pathetic really.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

thisissting said:


> They often comment on things they didn't see and that's where their credibility goes out the window. Even the stooge is now fast forwarding so he can't even make his usual forced half arsed attempt to add any critical validity to jims rants. Its funny how jim gives it out but can't take it back its the classic bully mentality. As soon as anyone wise cracks back he threatens a law suit. Just pathetic really.


Absolutely none of this is true except the part about Brian fast-forwarding because the shows are getting tedious.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

thisissting said:


> As soon as I hear them say they fast forwarded the rest I fast forward them. They have no right to comment on anything if they don't watch it. Sometimes tune in for a laugh as Jim is funny I have no time for his stooge. Its sensationalist narrative aimed at pissing off fans and getting people to listen to his podcast, justify his advertisers and sell his t shirts. Some of it can be quite nasty as well. Howard Stern sort of stuff. He has almost become a charicature of his own persona now and is losing friendships daily which is a shame. I also heard him on stone cold podcast a few weeks ago and it was interesting that he switched off his negative shit and had his tongue firmly up stone cold ass like a big mark himself lol. If in same room as jericho moxley the bucks etc he wouldn't come out with half these remarks that he feels safe to do from his bedroom as he knows he won't have to explain himself to them in person.


big facts. didn't know about him being on Austins podcast but thats funny.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

thisissting said:


> As soon as I hear them say they fast forwarded the rest I fast forward them. They have no right to comment on anything if they don't watch it. Sometimes tune in for a laugh as Jim is funny I have no time for his stooge. Its sensationalist narrative aimed at pissing off fans and getting people to listen to his podcast, justify his advertisers and sell his t shirts. Some of it can be quite nasty as well. Howard Stern sort of stuff. He has almost become a charicature of his own persona now and is losing friendships daily which is a shame. I also heard him on stone cold podcast a few weeks ago and it was interesting that he switched off his negative shit and had his tongue firmly up stone cold ass like a big mark himself lol. If in same room as jericho moxley the bucks etc he wouldn't come out with half these remarks that he feels safe to do from his bedroom as he knows he won't have to explain himself to them in person.


If there is one thing I know for sure about Cornette, he absolutely would say each and every one of those things to all of their faces. See: Marella, Santino.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> If there is one thing I know for sure about Cornette, he absolutely would say each and every one of those things to all of their faces. See: Marella, Santino.


Not a chance would he say any of these things these days maybe in the 80s. He is playing the big man behind his mic in his bedroom nowadays. It's got to the point he wouldn't be welcome in most locker rooms in any promotion now. He doesn't give a shit as he doesn't like the travelling now anyway so not bothered who he offends to get his ratings up.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

he's basically putting on an act at this point


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

thisissting said:


> Not a chance would he say any of these things these days maybe in the 80s. He is playing the big man behind his mic in his bedroom nowadays. It's got to the point he wouldn't be welcome in most locker rooms in any promotion now. He doesn't give a shit as he doesn't like the travelling now anyway so not bothered who he offends to get his ratings up.


Dude, this is 100% wrong. Cornette is legit nuts and is very lucky he is not in jail. Read up on some Cornette stories from this century heh.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> Dude, this is 100% wrong. Cornette is legit nuts and is very lucky he is not in jail. Read up on some Cornette stories from this century heh.


Back in the day maybe. I think he knows he is not welcome in most promotions now after some of the stuff he has come out with.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

thisissting said:


> Not a chance would he say any of these things these days maybe in the 80s. He is playing the big man behind his mic in his bedroom nowadays. It's got to the point he wouldn't be welcome in most locker rooms in any promotion now. He doesn't give a shit as he doesn't like the travelling now anyway so not bothered who he offends to get his ratings up.


He screamed down Santino’s neck, when? 2017? People saw that and were like “Cornette is such a pussy.” So weird, people will just make up whatever they want with the guy.

Why would Cornette talk shit to Steve Austin on his own show, hahaha. Do you think he goes onto other people’s podcasts to yell at them? And what would he even yell at Austin for? “Thanks for being the biggest star in wrestling and saving the WWF in 1998, motherfucker!” Like, what are you even on about? Haha. Do you start with the narrative that Cornette hates everybody and then when it turns out he doesn’t call him the liar? 

Cornette has said that Austin’s stomps look shit. He’s criticised THE UNDERTAKER (who he reveres) for donating to Trump. You’re so far off with this assessment, it’s just weird.

The guy would still be welcome in EVERY promotion. He stopped working with TNA because they went to Canada. Gets along with Don Callis, has no respect for Impact now.

ROH? He exploded at them and left, but he’s been complimentary if the product and has good ties there too.

NWA? Left because they apologised on his behalf for something they cleared. The guy he has heat with isn’t there anymore.

MLW? Got stellar reviews for his work. Was never a full-time gig, filling in for Shiavone.

WWE? Has been included in their documentaries and Hall of Fame ceremonies. Isn’t actively working with them because he doesn’t want to travel and would rather stay out of that system and do his podcast. You’re insane if you’d think NXT wouldn’t let him hold seminars, take promo classes, agent tag matches and do commentary.

AEW? Chris Jericho offered him a job on Twitter.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

The Wood said:


> He screamed down Santino’s neck, when? 2017? People saw that and were like “Cornette is such a pussy.” So weird, people will just make up whatever they want with the guy.
> 
> Why would Cornette talk shit to Steve Austin on his own show, hahaha. Do you think he goes onto other people’s podcasts to yell at them? And what would he even yell at Austin for? “Thanks for being the biggest star in wrestling and saving the WWF in 1998, motherfucker!” Like, what are you even on about? Haha. Do you start with the narrative that Cornette hates everybody and then when it turns out he doesn’t call him the liar?
> 
> Cornette has said that Austin’s stomps look shit. He’s criticised THE UNDERTAKER (who he reveres) for donating to Trump. You’re so far off with this assessment, it’s just weird.


He is fake as fuck as the previous guy said its all an act to make him money. Much like his actual career in wrestling. He is now extending the persona because idiots buy in to it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

thisissting said:


> Back in the day maybe. I think he knows he is not welcome in most promotions now after some of the stuff he has come out with.


No, he still would and has at conventions. This has nothing to do with him being some type of tough guy. He is not. He simply cannot control his anger issues and has stated that many times.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

thisissting said:


> He is fake as fuck as the previous guy said its all an act to make him money. Much like his actual career in wrestling. He is now extending the persona because idiots buy in to it.


It’s weird how people will project this onto the guy, but then won’t see it when there are clearly people who are obviously doing it (“We LOVE the fans! Tag team wrestling matters! The women are equal! No invisible walls! No bad creative!”). Those are buzz phrases designed to work you.

Cornette knows he is entertaining, but the dude just talks about wrestling. I know these are real opinions, because I come to them when looking at an industry I love too. Obviously Corny is monetising his talents, but it’s just reductionist to suggest he’s “fake” because you don’t like what he says.

If he’s fake, he’s the best worker in the business. And if he were that smart and were fake, he’d make way more money being ignored in one of the major companies.

So which is it? Is he completely fake and doesn’t want a job for...reasons, or is it real? Occam’s razor, motherfucker. Use it.

This is a guy that loves wrestling and hates what it has become. And that’s allowed and doesn’t have to be fake. People are allowed not to like this shit, you know.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

thisissting said:


> He is fake as fuck as the previous guy said its all an act to make him money. Much like his actual career in wrestling. He is now extending the persona because idiots buy in to it.


There is no one more real that Cornette and he has the decades of lawsuits to prove it. Weird how in a time when most characters in wrestling seem fake, fans assume it must have always been that way. Cornette comes from a time where the best wrestling personalities were just your normal self turned up to an 11. Cornette wakes up each day at about 103 on that scale.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> No, he still would and has at conventions. This has nothing to do with him being some type of tough guy. He is not. He simply cannot control his anger issues and has stated that many times.


So your saying he would pitch up at aew for a show and say all this stuff to their faces. Not a fucking chance he would end up knocked out by jericho or omega or someone. I'm pretty sure jericho said last time he saw him at a show he just sat in corner quietly and didn't say boo to goose.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

The Wood said:


> It’s weird how people will project this onto the guy, but then won’t see it when there are clearly people who are obviously doing it (“We LOVE the fans! Tag team wrestling matters! The women are equal! No invisible walls! No bad creative!”). Those are buzz phrases designed to work you.
> 
> Cornette knows he is entertaining, but the dude just talks about wrestling. I know these are real opinions, because I come to them when looking at an industry I love too. Obviously Corny is monetising his talents, but it’s just reductionist to suggest he’s “fake” because you don’t like what he says.
> 
> ...


Bitter twisted deluded fake and outdated. Want any more hyperbole? He can like what he wants but at least have some grace about it. He would be so much better used positively in the business but I guess he has had that many fall outs he is bitter and just wants to shit on 90% of modern life now.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

thisissting said:


> So your saying he would pitch up at aew for a show and say all this stuff to their faces. Not a fucking chance he would end up knocked out by jericho or omega or someone. I'm pretty sure jericho said last time he saw him at a show he just sat in corner quietly and didn't say boo to goose.


All of the evidence that exists shows that he would because he has. He would not go to an AEW show. But he WOULD absolutely say it to their faces at a convention. My evidence is his behavior for his entire adult life. Your evidence is? A feeling based on your dislike of him?


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> All of the evidence that exists shows that he would because he has. He would not go to an AEW show. But he WOULD absolutely say it to their faces at a convention. My evidence is his behavior for his entire adult life. Your evidence is? A feeling based on your dislike of him?


The fact he only shits on people from his bedroom now for one. Which is convenient although he will say he doesn't like travelling. Also as I said folk like jericho and Jim Ross have said he doesn't talk the same shit in their company. He makes his stuff so over the top to appeal to his audience he knows fine well what he is doing as it gets him views. I highly doubt he would do any of it to the same degree in person maybe in the 80s but he was travelling with backup then and could get away with it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

thisissting said:


> The fact he only shits on people from his bedroom now for one. Which is convenient although he will say he doesn't like travelling. Also as I said folk like jericho and Jim Ross have said he doesn't talk the same shit in their company. He makes his stuff so over the top to appeal to his audience he knows fine well what he is doing as it gets him views. I highly doubt he would do any of it to the same degree in person maybe in the 80s but he was travelling with backup then and could get away with it.


But again, he literally HAS done that and within the past few years. That is what happened. He did not talk to Jericho that way the last time he saw him because up until this summer he LIKED Jericho. He is over the top because, well, that was his job for decades as a wrestling manager. He was told by Jericho if he just shuts his mouth and sells out, he could be getting paid. Makes me think there are others in media who might be getting paid too...

And if you doubt him not liking traveling, you have not heard many Cornette stories heh.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I think he is just happy living at home now as he can make a living being controversial with no come back as he doesn't need to meet these people any more. Aew is a winner for him as he knows it's an easy target. It also strikes me that he has an ax to grind with omega and the bucks as well as Tony Khan as his stuff about them is off the chart over the top. He was clearly offered something when aew was set up and then rejected or disagrees with them and its led to animosity where he now intentionally shits on everything he can.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

thisissting said:


> So your saying he would pitch up at aew for a show and say all this stuff to their faces. Not a fucking chance he would end up knocked out by jericho or omega or someone. I'm pretty sure jericho said last time he saw him at a show he just sat in corner quietly and didn't say boo to goose.


Why would he got to an AEW show? He has turned down every offer they have made. He does do that at conventions when people get in his face (Santina, Ed Ferrera). Most of the time he tries to keep himself under control out of respect to the pro



thisissting said:


> Bitter twisted deluded fake and outdated. Want any more hyperbole? He can like what he wants but at least have some grace about it. He would be so much better used positively in the business but I guess he has had that many fall outs he is bitter and just wants to shit on 90% of modern life now.


Wait, are you saying your own base points are hyperbole?


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

It's weird that people are talking about how kayfabe is important when the actual match leaned heavily into the story they've been building up, but Cornette's plan is a worked shoot right out of Vince Russo's playbook.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Matthew Castillo said:


> It's weird that people are talking about how kayfabe is important when the actual match leaned heavily into the story they've been building up, but Cornette's plan is a worked shoot right out of Vince Russo's playbook.


The Bucks’ work isn’t believable.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

The Wood said:


> The Bucks’ work isn’t believable.


And with the rise of MMA we know that no one has worked a believable style in at least the last 40 years.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Matthew Castillo said:


> And with the rise of MMA we know that no one has worked a believable style in at least the last 40 years.


You can work way more believably than they do. There’s a way to make shit look good within your genre.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

The Wood said:


> You can work way more believably than they do. There’s a way to make shit look good within your genre.


There are two reason why flippy shit has exploded in wrestling:
1)There are fewer big guys in wrestling than there were before.
2) It's real. All those crazy flips and shit might not be useful in a real fight, but they also can't be faked and we also know what a real fight looks like due to MMA and 9 times out of ten it's either boring as shit or over in a flash.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Matthew Castillo said:


> There are two reason why flippy shit has exploded in wrestling:
> 1)There are fewer big guys in wrestling than there were before.
> 2) It's real. All those crazy flips and shit might not be useful in a real fight, but they also can't be faked and we also know what a real fight looks like due to MMA and 9 times out of ten it's either boring as shit or over in a flash.


They appeal to the most basic minded of remaining fans and are popularised by Meltzer and the wrestlers that foster dishonest relationships with fans too.


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

Ratings are out.Uncle Dave gave it 5.25 stars.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

controversy creates cash ... I thought that was Eric not Jim ...


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

The Wood said:


> Holy shit, this could get good. Reby sounds really I coherent, but from what I can gather she thinks that Cornette actually gets listens for his “fake radio show” so he misrepresented her. But she directly referenced the eye contact thing, which _wasn’t about Reby_, which is misrepresenting


They brought it up on the latest experience. Good stuff.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Mr Charismatic said:


> Ratings are out.Uncle Dave gave it 5.25 stars.


Hilarious.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Cornette and brian loved the cody segment from last week. They actually make it sound so much better lolz


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

Cornette was actually right about something - they probably should have delayed the 'classic match' for another PPV and instead done something which makes the feud increase until the climax. But then that's a booking issue (which has been awful) rather than a match issue (which was good). I mean as much as I enjoyed the match I can't say I give a single damn about the rivalry atm.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

It was a great match, but Mcintyre/Ziggler vs Ambrose/Rollins from HIAC 2018 is still the best tag team match I have seen in the last few years. I have Bucks/FTR at 4 1/4.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hephaesteus said:


> Cornette and brian loved the cody segment from last week. They actually make it sound so much better lolz


Didn’t listen but that would mean Cornette and I agree for maybe the first time ever. I loved the Cody/Jade segment, that’s the type of shit we grew up on in the Attitude Era. Pure entertainment.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Klitschko said:


> It was a great match, but Mcintyre/Ziggler vs Ambrose/Rollins from HIAC 2018 is still the best tag team match I have seen in the last few years. I have Bucks/FTR at 4 1/4.


You need to check out some of the FTR/American Alpha and FTR/DIY matches. I was never that excited about FTR/Bucks cause I just don't see how they'd top what they did with Ciampa and Gargano.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Jim Cornette wants wrestling to be like it was back in the territory days. Everything has to be dead serious, slow paced. He's going hate everything.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Let me guess, the old racist perv trashed it? ShOcKiNg!!!


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> Cornette and brian loved the cody segment from last week. They actually make it sound so much better lolz


Heard this the other day when it was released and it's my favourite AEW related review they've done, and it's had a lot of competition, and it's mainly thanks to Brian!

This review was so funny and, because of Brian's unbridled joy and the rave reviews Brandi got, I actually looked the segment up - one of the very rare things I've watched from AEW - and it was worth it.

Brandi's promo was one of the best things I've seen in wrestling in a long time. If she does that every week, she won't only become a favourite of mine, I will watch all of her segments.

Just brilliant. Bravo, Brandi!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Jim Cornette wants wrestling to be like it was back in the territory days. Everything has to be dead serious, slow paced. He's going hate everything.


This just isn’t true at all, haha.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

I have no opinion on JC other than the fact he needs to drop the pedo glasses!


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Jim Cornette wants wrestling to be like it was back in the territory days. Everything has to be dead serious, slow paced. He's going hate everything.


TeN MInuTe HeADLOcKs. i don't think anyone has ever actually watched older wrestling...

yes, i do want FIGHTS to be serious.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> I have no opinion on JC other than the fact he needs to drop the pedo glasses!


the only knock i have against him.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

JerryMark said:


> TeN MInuTe HeADLOcKs. i don't think anyone has ever actually watched older wrestling...
> 
> yes, i do want FIGHTS to be serious.


It’s very clear they haven’t watched wrestling or actually listened to what Cornette’s points actually are.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Jim Cornette wants wrestling to be like it was back in the territory days. Everything has to be dead serious, slow paced. He's going hate everything.


Cornette likes comedy. For eg he loved (and helped write) the Raw where Paul Bearer left Kane which meant the latter was directionless and out of control so the lights kept going out during matches and Kane would arrive to destroy whoever was in the ring. The comedy aspect being that one of those matches was midget-wrestling, with the idea that you would laugh at the realisation of Kane coming to the ring, knowing what was going to happen to these poor damn midgets.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

The Definition of Technician said:


> You need to check out some of the FTR/American Alpha and FTR/DIY matches. I was never that excited about FTR/Bucks cause I just don't see how they'd top what they did with Ciampa and Gargano.


I will for sure. I have heard great things about those matches.


----------



## Patrix79 (Oct 21, 2020)

Cornette could make mudshow wrestling interesting. Corny's MWF Invasion - Part 1


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Klitschko said:


> I will for sure. I have heard great things about those matches.


Cornette liked them though, so expect something extremely slow paced and with a million headlocks.


----------

